
Blue Apron, with a market cap of $57M, putting itself up for sale - ilamont
https://twitter.com/eringriffith/status/1229883572665761792
======
floatingatoll
Disintermediation link to the press release that all of the news services are
quoting from:

[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200218006089/en/Blu...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200218006089/en/Blue-
Apron-Holdings-Reports-Fourth-Quarter-Full)

Relevant quote:

> _Blue Apron also announced that its Board of Directors, supported by its
> management team, is evaluating a broad range of strategic alternatives to
> maximize shareholder value, including to support the execution of its growth
> strategy. These alternatives could include, among other things, a strategic
> business combination, a capital raise through the public or private markets,
> a transaction that results in private ownership or sale of the company or
> its assets, or some combination of these._

